# Curved Drywall



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

*When your a jet you sheetrock all the way from your first cig to your last dyin day*

75 dollars for a knife? Was it the original from west side story or something?


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

Seriously, What knife costs $75.00? I do know of curved knife sets that run that amount, but they are used for finishing not cutting.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> brb gonna drink another vodka cranberry and come back with a witty response to that


 @Today, 08:45 PM.

It's now 9:45 (my time).

You making your own cranberry juice ? :laughing:


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I would nail up metal ribbed lath base coat and skim coat and be done with it


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Ok I am back. I don't have a $75 dollar knife I was having Fun with Celtic. I know he has a good sense of humor. I do have a few husky knives that I will sell for $75 bucks so I can buy some more vodka for tonight:thumbsup:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

:thumbup: :laughing:

I changed my avatar for you RBS.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

I am deeply honored by this misplaced action. I think I feel a tear welling up in the corners of my eyes. Either that or the vodka is looking for a way out


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

Checking out all the posts a little late on this one. This one has many solutions. I would try high flex 1/4" doubled. I would'nt slice the back because it could separate the paper from the rock and cause air bubbles. If i understand corectly it's an arch. A good way to get a good round is to cut masonite and hang it to the inside of the arch. I would also measure a break point from the floor or ceiling (which ever is closer).Then slide the arch bead between the masonite and rock. Coat the outside only (with ez sand). When it sets up you should have a perfect round. This helps with the shape because the rock takes it away. Once it locks in place coat accordingly. I have a lot of fun with these details. As for the other topic. 3 things.

1 bourbon
1 scotch
and 1 beer


----------



## player2watch (Sep 22, 2007)

if fire rating come into play 1/4 inch dose not work. cutting the back dose not work you have to use type X or C.
pre bending the drywall is the best way to do it using water and blocks or leaning them against the wall after you have wet the front and back using a sponge or a bug sprayer.


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

I doubt your product was around 2 years ago when this thread existed!


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

rbsremodeling said:


> brb gonna drink another vodka cranberry and come back with a witty response to that


Vodka Cranberry? You trying to save your prostrate while you kill your liver?


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

OK, old thread, but I'll play along. Here's how we bend 5/8 Type-X


----------



## fulcrum1 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Curved drywall corners*



bhock said:


> I doubt your product was around 2 years ago when this thread existed!


You are right, the product wasn't around two years ago. We have been producing curved wall section for a while but mainly big sections - like 4' x 10' for use in museum displays. Then we started to hear from architects, first for one off decorative panels but the more we talked to them the more we realized these guys just love curves! So we set out to make products with the curves they wanted most. In a quick poll a 180 degree end cap for an internal wall was by far the most popular with tight radius internal & external corners not far behind. 
I attached a couple of pictures of our first products.


----------



## martymc (May 30, 2012)

*Cyclorama!!!*

Built a cyclorama, its used for photography and videos. there are no hard corners. when you walk up to it and look it makes you dizzy... i'm going to call it the white hole:jester:
used 1/8" hardboard with 1/4" hardboard then covered it with 1/4" drywall. the bottom inside corner is strips of hardboard and lots of mesh tape and about 5 gal of mud. i bent a 14" knife to the radius of the corner to mud it, took about 5 coats and was ready to sand. i just have to put on some trim boards to complete


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell of a curve...nice job.


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

i am willing to bet I could do it out of 5/8'' board. kiddie pools baby you will be suprised how wet you can get that board. I have soaked board in a pool while we took lunch came back and hung a radius wall.


----------



## Mountain Man (Jun 3, 2013)

ubcguy89 said:


> i am willing to bet I could do it out of 5/8'' board. kiddie pools baby you will be suprised how wet you can get that board. I have soaked board in a pool while we took lunch came back and hung a radius wall.


Let's see it...


----------



## martymc (May 30, 2012)

ubcguy89 said:


> i am willing to bet I could do it out of 5/8'' board. kiddie pools baby you will be suprised how wet you can get that board. I have soaked board in a pool while we took lunch came back and hung a radius wall.


Damn... U must be a stud!! 
1/4" stuff was cracking and breaking at this radius, after we sprayed it with water. That bottom inside corner had to bend 2ways... That's why we ended up using hardboard strips


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

5/8 will bend farther before it breaks when wet:thumbsup:


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

On a full wall slicing the back of the drywall could cause you some issues, like crease lines full length...best thing to do is use 1/4" and soak it for approx 20 to 30 min untill its soggy as hell, but still holds shape..you will need help to pick up and place on the wall..do NOT force the board to accept the curve...gently persuade the shape, and screw every 6" on every stud...once its dry, go back and hand tighten the screws. it can be done with 1/2" but you really need to know what you are doing..


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I built a wine cellar years ago before ohd existed. I built the ceiling "trusses" out of plywood and 2x's. I took the cut off pieces from the plywood and nailed them together making a reverse mold which I stacked sheets of drywall over and soaked them down thoroughly one at a time. The next morning I had perfectly curved dry sheets. Worked like a charm.

I pulled a pic of it off the guys website I was working for.


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

Some pics of 5/8 making the bend


----------



## Hamatin (Oct 28, 2013)

lay it on some thing with a similar curve on the basement floor for a day or two.


----------



## Hamatin (Oct 28, 2013)

DAMN man that's a sweet job


----------

